# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  juro pro kashmir 280 sos!!

## sweetmarykal

καλησπερα θελω τη γνωμη σας για το προβλημα που εχει το σιδερο. λοιπον υπαρχει μια διαρροη στο σωληνακι που συνδεει το μποιλερ με το κομπρεσερ δηλαδη οταν πιασει τη θερμοκρασια του αρχιζει να βγαινει νερο απο εκει.εχω αλλαξει σωληνακι και σφικτηρες λογω φθορας αλλα δεν αλλαξε κατι το προβλημα παραμενει.


IMG20121010_001.jpg IMG20121010_002.jpg IMG20121010_004.jpg

Η διαρροη ειναι στο λευκο σωληνακι στο σημειο που ενωνεται με το μαυρο.

----------


## leosedf

Μαρία θα έπρεπε να διαβάσεις τους κανόνες πρώτα και θα έβλεπες ότι απαγορεύονται τα γκρικλις σε αυτά τα φόρουμ.
Αν μπορείς σε παρακαλώ κάνε μια διόρθωση πριν μπει κάποιος κακός συντονιστής και διαγράψει το θέμα.

----------

sweetmarykal (14-10-12)

----------


## vasilimertzani

φωτο.
αυτα νομιζω εχουν θεμα διαρροης απο σπασμενες πλακες.

----------

sweetmarykal (14-10-12)

----------


## JOUN

Μηπως χαλασε καποιος πρεσσοστατης(η θερμοστατης)  και δεν κοβει με αποτελεσμα να ανεβαζει πιεση και να εχει διαρροη;
Μου εχει τυχει σε Juro pro πρεσοσιδερο.

----------


## sweetmarykal

Και εγω αυτο πιστευω. Αλλα δεν ξερω ποιος ειναι , που βρισκεται, και πως μπορει να ελεγχει αν δουλευει η οχι? για να μην τον αλλαζω τσαμπα σε περιπτωση που δουλευει.

----------


## JOUN

Συνηθως χαλαει αυτος που ειναι κατω απο το μποιλερ αλλα δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει τροπος να τον ελεγξεις αν δουλευει σωστα η οχι..

----------


## sweetmarykal

όταν λες κάτω από το μπόιλερ τι εννοείς?

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Μηπως χαλασε καποιος πρεσσοστατης(η θερμοστατης)  και δεν κοβει με αποτελεσμα να ανεβαζει πιεση και να εχει διαρροη;
> Μου εχει τυχει σε Juro pro πρεσοσιδερο.


πανω στην βαλβιδα εχει ασφαλιστικο μηχανικο.δεν θα ετρεχε και απο εκει αν ειχε μεγαλη πιεση?

----------


## sweetmarykal

παιδιά καλησπέρα,καμία ιδέα ώστε να ξεκινήσω από κάπου σίγουρα υπάρχει?

----------


## hlektro

> παιδιά καλησπέρα,καμία ιδέα ώστε να ξεκινήσω από κάπου σίγουρα υπάρχει?


να αλαξεις πλακέτα

----------


## stefos1

Το πλαστικό που μοιάζει σαν ταφ (άσπρο) το έχεις δει αν έχει σπασίματα. Επίσης ο ο θερμοστατης μπορείς να δεις αν δουλεύει από το λαμπάκι (ένδειξη ) δηλαδή αν ανάβει και σβήνει όταν  πιάσει θερμοκρασία το μποιλερ .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Η διαρροη ειναι στο λευκο σωληνακι στο σημειο που ενωνεται με το μαυρο.


Εντάξει που άλλαξε λάστιχο ... αλλά άλλαξε και σφιγκτήρα? γιατί οι συγκεκριμένοι στην φωτογραφία είναι παλιοί σκουριασμένοι κτλ (να βάλεις σφιγκτήρα ποιότητας με βίδα)

----------

batjump (17-01-16)

----------

